# Large lighted display cases



## Doctor McMunn (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Folks,I bought these display cases 5 or 6 years ago from a beer stein collector in Nebraska and had them shipped to Texas with plans to restore them and use them to display my bottles.  They were custom built many years ago by the Apex Store Fixture Co in NYC.  They were in need of some TLC when I bought them but are fully functional with all the glass doors and shelves and hardware.   These things are large and together would probably hold a collection of 200 good size bottles in style.  There are some condition issues that could be fixed with a little money and effort.   Sadly, I no long have room for these and they have to go.  I thought I would offer them first to my fellow bottle collectors before putting them on Craigslist.  It would probably be best to pick them if within driving distance of the Houston area.   Or they could be shipped if you have a buddy in the shipping business, otherwise shipping will be expensive as the glass alone weighs several hundred pounds. If anyone is interested, PM me and I can send more details and pictures.  Cheers,Dick


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Dec 14, 2013)

I haven't figured out how to post more than one picture at time.  Here is a closeup of the right side case with a few bottles for scale.  Cheers,Dick


----------



## LC (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice cases , my bottles would look great in them , only I have the same problem as you , no place to put them . Good luck with selling them .


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 14, 2013)

Man I would love those but I live way to far away for any shipping. Also no room! good luck somebody will snag those.


----------



## lil digger (Dec 15, 2013)

wow, i wish i lived closer!!


----------



## Oldmill (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow very nice those would cost you a good penny to have those built good luck selling them


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2013)

LOVE EM!JAME


----------



## deenodean (Dec 22, 2013)

perhaps you can put an the ad in the ' current auctions and sales' section of this website.


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Dec 22, 2013)

That's a good suggestion deenodean, I'll do that.  They'll make a nice set for someone with a bunch of space.Cheers,Dick


----------



## hiresman1895 (Dec 23, 2013)

Damn, those are nice!! Wish I would live closer. How much you asking?


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks.  I'm asking $300 for the pair , which is what I paid for them 5 or 6 years ago.  Cost me another $400 to ship them from Nebraska to Texas but if you dig around you might find a way to do it cheaper.  Full disclosure : they are not in perfect condition , especially the one on the left, but just the glass doors, shelves and hardware alone would cost a pretty penny new.  Can post some more pics if y'all are interested.  Cheers,Dick


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jan 3, 2014)

What are the measurements of them? How did you ship them?


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Jan 4, 2014)

Each case measures 72 inches wide, 84 inches tall , 17 inches deep.   I found a local shipping company  near the original owner's house in Lincoln Nebraska who boxed them up, wrapped the glass, and stored them until the next available truck headed for Texas.


----------

